

Ask HN: Is the CL hunchentoot still a toy? - jerry_ming

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;weitz.de&#x2F;hunchentoot&#x2F;
How to encrypt cookies in hunchentoot? I can&#x27;t find any code about that.<p>Which web server is the best for production use?
======
mc_hammer
cookie.varname = encryptFunc(data)

